# Interesting device on a tagged duck



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

This is a recently shot bluebill from Montana. It also had a leg tag on it. Montana GW had no idea what it was.
How about you 2cool experts?


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

No idea, but does not look comfortable AT ALL!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Skin Head Duck 
Prolly has nipple rings too..

Someone will know..


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Its one of those security tags from the mall...

better take that duck back


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Not sure what it is, but definitely interesting. Would make an awesome mount.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Nasal Tag...used to ID birds based on shape and color combo, similar to a neck band. Thats only the second one I've ever seen, with the first also on a Blue Bill......


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Tag*

Montana starting doing this banding process back in the 1950's. It was to monitor the effected breathing patterns of Bluebills at high altitudes. I heard the study was suspended due to ducks dying from nostril gynumania. Anybody else heard this?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Found this info on USGS website... http://www.pwrc.usgs.gov/bbl/homepage/aboutaux.cfm

*Nasal Markers* 
Nasal saddles and disks are used to study local movements and behavior of ducks. These markers are not as highly coordinated as goose collars, and only allow individual identification within the study area. Nasal saddles are fit over the bill and often have codes on them, while nasal disks are small pieces of plastic in various shapes and colors that are attached to opposite sides of the bill.​


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Needs to be mounted!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

This one was killed last year in south MS by a buddy.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I was hunting NW of Billings when I lived there in 2007 and a guy in our group killed a Bluebill that had the same thing. He reported it to Montana Game and Fish and they told him they were not aware of anyone keeping records on the "nasal birds". If I remember correctly, the most recent nasal markers ('03- '07) were part of a small study by a few guys from Delta Waterfowl.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

How does a bird breathe with those things?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

axsbilly said:


> Montana starting doing this banding process back in the 1950's. It was to monitor the effected breathing patterns of Bluebills at high altitudes. I heard the study was suspended due to ducks dying from nostril gynumania. Anybody else heard this?


No but that's some good BS.


----------



## B-Sell (Sep 7, 2005)

*pic*

what a great place to hunt some quack. look at that backdrop.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd be one ****** off duck if somebody netted me and gave me a friggin nose ring. Why can't they just use a normal band?


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

justletmein said:


> I'd be one ****** off duck if somebody netted me and gave me a friggin nose ring. Why can't they just use a normal band?


 The nasal markers are used to track local populations of birds, kinda like neck collars for geese... I'm sure it had a regular leg band too!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> The nasal markers are used to track local populations of birds, kinda like neck collars for geese... I'm sure it had a regular leg band too!


Yes it had a leg band. I'd don't know why I wrote "tagged". I meant "banded". That came from a buddy of mine who is a guide up there. His clients shot 2 banded bluebills that day and one of them had that deal on its beak. He's got a lanyard full of bands, and that is the 1st time he's seen a bluebill with a band and they shot 2 in one hunt.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Post #10 is an example of a Nasal Saddle and theone in the first post is the Nasal Disk.

I'd mount it also - very unusual and rare

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/research/AAB/025-nasalmarkers.php

WT


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I heard they have been double banding a lot of bluebills, one aluminum and one steel, as part of a study on longevity in band material or something. Wingbuster87's dad harvested one last year in Rockport after we learned of the double banding practice...

With the bluebill limit raised to 6 this year, we might see more bands shot this season!!


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

Flux capacitor


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

in order for that to happen you would have to shoot at bluebills wouldnt you? i guess ill just look at the pictures, lol


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

blueproline said:


> in order for that to happen you would have to shoot at bluebills wouldnt you? i guess ill just look at the pictures, lol


Man I wish I had the super deluxe awesomeness that you have, congrats on your achievement.
He did tell his clients he hadn't seen too many puddlers around but knew where to do a good diver shoot. They decided to go.

Here's a pic from my last hunt up there...


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

CPAP device for snoring.....


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

a bit touchy arent you, i didnt make you drop the hammer on that **** duck. blast all those turds u want, hell this year you can make a limit of em....now theres some braggin rights, lol


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

blueproline said:


> a bit touchy arent you, i didnt make you drop the hammer on that **** duck. blast all those turds u want, hell this year you can make a limit of em....now theres some braggin rights, lol


What do you shoot in Lake Jackson besides redheads, bluebills, and ringers??:headknock

I'm not one to shoot many divers but I will try once this year to limit on bluebills bc you may never be able to do it again!! EVER!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Nasal Tag...used to ID birds based on shape and color combo, similar to a neck band. Thats only the second one I've ever seen, with the first also on a Blue Bill......


this. my buddy shot a leg banded and nasal banded bluebill several years back, it didnt have one on each side, just one that went over the bill. only one i ever seen before.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> This one was killed last year in south MS by a buddy.


yep looked like that one, cept it was yellow


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> What do you shoot in Lake Jackson besides redheads, bluebills, and ringers??:headknock
> 
> I'm not one to shoot many divers but I will try once this year to limit on bluebills bc you may never be able to do it again!! EVER!


i sit at the park with a loaf of bread and shoot mallards dip****. that limit might be pretty tough to accomplish being that those bluebills are so intelligent and make for such a hard target making multiple passes above the spread like a bunch of kamikazis...


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

blueproline said:


> i sit at the park with a loaf of bread and shoot mallards dip****. that limit might be pretty tough to accomplish being that those bluebills are so intelligent and make for such a hard target making multiple passes above the spread like a bunch of kamikazis...


Do you use Mrs. Baird or Wonder? Also, which park? Feel free to pm me so the Internet stalkers don't catch on!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

copano_son said:


> Do you use Mrs. Baird or Wonder? Also, which park? Feel free to pm me so the Internet stalkers don't catch on!


What a **** rookie....

Sunbeam... duh


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

justinsfa said:


> What a **** rookie....
> 
> Sunbeam... duh


White, correct???

I'm on that quest for "green" this year!!! I guess I can cancel my trip to lake fork this year!!


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

you just provide the sunbeam split top white and ill show you the X


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's some more interesting info on this

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=919786

WT


----------

